# 16670 (exact 2xCR123A size) Li-Ion cell?



## WildChild (Aug 26, 2007)

Does a 16670 Li-Ion (exact 2xCR123A size) exists? This would solve the problem with some flashlight that need to be bored so the 17670 would fit. It would probably have a slightly lower capacity than a 17670 but probably a greater Wh capacity than two RCR123A. What do you think?


----------



## mdocod (Aug 27, 2007)

no such cell exsists, AW has some 14670s that will fit place of just about any 2xCR123 config though


----------



## DaveTheDude (Apr 16, 2012)

Fast forward from 2007 to 2012, and lo and behold, I stumbled across a Sanyo 16670 li-ion cell, in Japan. At the moment it appears these specialized cells are available only in Japan or China, and apparently only in minimum orders of 100 or thereabouts, so it's not likely that we'll be seeing these offered for sale at North American battery merchants' websites any time soon. 

Nevertheless, regardless of the application these cells are intended for, I want some.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 17, 2012)

DaveTheDude said:


> Fast forward from 2007 to 2012, and lo and behold, I stumbled across a Sanyo 16670 li-ion cell, in Japan. At the moment it appears these specialized cells are available only in Japan or China, and apparently only in minimum orders of 100 or thereabouts, so it's not likely that we'll be seeing these offered for sale at North American battery merchants' websites any time soon.
> 
> Nevertheless, regardless of the application these cells are intended for, I want some.



I did test 16650 batteries.


----------



## jasonck08 (Apr 17, 2012)

DaveTheDude said:


> Fast forward from 2007 to 2012, and lo and behold, I stumbled across a Sanyo 16670 li-ion cell, in Japan. At the moment it appears these specialized cells are available only in Japan or China, and apparently only in minimum orders of 100 or thereabouts, so it's not likely that we'll be seeing these offered for sale at North American battery merchants' websites any time soon.
> 
> Nevertheless, regardless of the application these cells are intended for, I want some.



Also worth noting is the suppliers that say they have these and sell in bulk, do not have them. And the ones selling them individually are selling pre-production sample / reject cells from about 2 years ago. Some of the info in this thread may be helpful: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...iew-of-Intl-outdoor-Sanyo-16650-2100mAh-(Red)


----------



## willieschmidt (Apr 17, 2012)

Scored some 16650s from an Acer notebook battery salvage. Best was about 2000ma, worst was 1800ma . These were orange wrapped w/ green tops.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 17, 2012)

What model acer notebook?


----------



## jasonck08 (Apr 18, 2012)

willieschmidt said:


> Scored some 16650s from an Acer notebook battery salvage. Best was about 2000ma, worst was 1800ma . These were orange wrapped w/ green tops.



Yea let us know the battery pack model. And secondly thats kind of odd they are orange... I've only seen them with Red heatsrink. Lastly, your capacity tests were they done with a 4.2 or 4.3v charge voltage?


----------



## willieschmidt (Apr 18, 2012)

jasonck08 said:


> Yea let us know the battery pack model. And secondly thats kind of odd they are orange... I've only seen them with Red heatsrink. Lastly, your capacity tests were they done with a 4.2 or 4.3v charge voltage?


 Charged @ 4.2v. Sorry can't give you the model as the swarf was tossed in January. I have 4 to spare, anyone have something to trade?


----------



## jasonck08 (Apr 18, 2012)

willieschmidt said:


> Charged @ 4.2v. Sorry can't give you the model as the swarf was tossed in January. I have 4 to spare, anyone have something to trade?



doh! I've been dying to know what model laptop it came from. You can't ask someone and find out?

Secondly, you should probably post trade type stuff on CPFMP.


----------



## BobBarker (Apr 18, 2012)

While on the RCR123 compatible topic... Does anybody know if someone makes something like a 16500? for use in RCR123 lights with AA extenders? As far as i have found the 14500s and the RCR123s have about the same capacity (~750mh) so I don't really see a reason to use the longer 14500s if it doesn't really benefit you (unless I'm missing something... which I probably am).
-Bob


----------



## willieschmidt (Apr 18, 2012)

jasonck08 said:


> doh! I've been dying to know what model laptop it came from. You can't ask someone and find out?
> 
> Secondly, you should probably post trade type stuff on CPFMP.



Think they came from ”Dumster Diving” a Best Buy recycle bin. I do remember it was an Acer pack and mfg date <2yrs. Unless I need a specific size/chemistry (lifepo4) or such, I don't buy ICR or IMR 18650s.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 18, 2012)

Why is it that whenever people find OEM 17670 or 16650 or 14500, they never say where they found it? That's what pissed me off so much, I searched for several years, finally just gave in and had my surefire bored.


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 18, 2012)

Iintl-outdoor have the sanyo red wrap 16650s, were those ever conclusively shown to be from a reject batch?


----------



## CampingMaster (Aug 12, 2013)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Why is it that whenever people find OEM 17670 or 16650 or 14500, they never say where they found it? That's what pissed me off so much, I searched for several years, finally just gave in and had my surefire bored.



I am waiting for 8 of them from this place here -> http://www.fasttech.com/product/1210700


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 13, 2013)

Those look fairly old, but please do let us know how it goes! I was mainly talking about, say, "Oh, I found 6 of these in an HP H530x laptop" or something like that.


----------



## CampingMaster (Aug 13, 2013)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Those look fairly old, but please do let us know how it goes! I was mainly talking about, say, "Oh, I found 6 of these in an HP H530x laptop" or something like that.



I will keep you in touch -> the voltage at arrival, the packaging and my own picture of these cells.


----------



## CampingMaster (Aug 29, 2013)

I received them today, very well wrapped but not in the carrying case as they say here -> http://www.fasttech.com/product/1210700-as-is-sanyo-ur16650zt-1665017670-2100mah-37v-recha




As you can see the + side is a flat top...




The - side.




The lenght is much less thant two CR123A.




Here is the big problem... The + side does'nt contact with the head of my Quark Pro QP2L-X gen 2 flashlight.




The two half moon that you see each side of the center contact are higher than the center contact, then the Sanyo 16650 rest on the two half moon and the center of the cell ( the recessed + side ) does'nt contact with the center of the head. Which means that these 8 cells are useless for my Turbo X and my Quark Pro. I don't know how come few people in the forum say that they are using these in their Quarks because they can not use 18650 cells - it does'nt work for me. I lost 35.40$USD because I read in this forum that this a good choice for Quark's Flashlights. If somebody around Montreal wants them they are for sale at 30$ ( 6 cells are still wrapped ). Thank you for any input to help me :-(


----------



## Grmnracing (Aug 29, 2013)

CampingMaster said:


> I received them today, very well wrapped but not in the carrying case as they say here -> http://www.fasttech.com/product/1210700-as-is-sanyo-ur16650zt-1665017670-2100mah-37v-recha
> 
> As you can see the + side is flat...
> 
> There are magnets you can use on the top of the cell to extend the length. They are cheap. Look online. Don't sell them! HOWEVER. I DON'T KNOW HOW WELL THEY CONDUCT ELECTRICITY AT HIGHER CURRENT DRAWS.... Mabey some one can add to that.


----------



## climberkid (Aug 29, 2013)

That still sucks that they don't actually work. Did you get the measurement of the cell yourself?


----------



## torukmakto4 (Aug 29, 2013)

Neo magnets that are silver colored are usually nickel plated. Should be fine.

Evn in the absence of magnets - I would sooner mod that driver with a spring than consider those cells useless. Far from an unsolvable problem by any means.


----------



## Norm (Aug 29, 2013)

torukmakto4 said:


> I would sooner mod that driver with a spring than consider those cells useless. Far from an unsolvable problem by any means.


A spring will bypass the reverse polarity protection.

Norm


----------



## Chodes (Aug 29, 2013)

I solved a similar problem yesterday.
Battery was not making contact in this FM26650 host. I think copper insert at front is thicker than equiv al design combined with short spring on driver.
Added benefit is I have insulation for front of cell in case shrinkwrap damage.
First thought was a solid (soldered) joint, but I think this is simple good solution as part drops out, 30 seconds with some wet n dry cleaning the brass contact to maintain good low resistance connection.
For your problem it would be good as non permanent. No risk of the magnet moving and causing a short either.


----------



## SCEMan (Aug 30, 2013)

I bought a couple Keeppower 16650 Battery (Built In Sanyo UR16650ZT Cell) from doingoutdoor.com and so far they've worked perfectly in my Quark QP2L-X with Burst Mode. Came in a nice plastic holder too!


----------



## CampingMaster (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you very much for your help everybody. I ordered small magnets here -> http://www.magnet4us.com/WebSite/Web/ProductDetail.aspx?id=e6c09bd4-c294-4512-a197-9f3c9f7a00e4 and 2 cells at doingoutdoor.com -> http://www.doingoutdoor.com/2pcs-keeppower-16650-battery-built-in-sanyo-ur16650zt-cell-p-319.html they are much more expensive ( the + side is not a flat top ) that the ones I got, but for me there is no price for using my very good and sturdy Quark Pro QP2L-X gen 2.

I received these red Sanyo 16650 from Fastech at 3.94 volts, and after charging them with a new white Intellicharger i4 PRO they reached 4.22 volts. I will keep you in touch with the use of my magnets ( 10 X 80¢ + 15$ transport ).


----------



## CampingMaster (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't have Keeppower Sanyo 16650 cells from DoingOutdoors as you can see below :

Date Ordered: Friday 30 August, 2013

The comments for your order are: my dear friend, 

thanks for your order, but it is a pity that because of the serious restriction in customs, we cannot ship batteries to other countries except the 29 countries in Europe, I refund you or you please choose other products interested in our store so that we can ship instead?

sorry and thanks for your understanding!

waiting for reply,

nice day

Anyway they are protected which means you loose all of a sudden your light without any warning, I like better no protected but they are easy to find with the flat top, the button top is very difficult to find.


----------



## CampingMaster (Sep 3, 2013)

Can't wait for my magnets, I am using as a temporary solution... a small bolt :








It works fine, I use two of them for one QP2L-X and a QP2L-X gen 2.




Charging my new Sanyo 16650 cells ( with two RCR123A ), 2 of them ( Sanyo 16650 ) are already in my flashlights with a small bolt.


----------



## Epsilon (Sep 5, 2013)

CampingMaster said:


> Anyway they are protected which means you loose all of a sudden your light without any warning, I like better no protected but they are easy to find with the flat top, the button top is very difficult to find.


When the protection kicks in on low, you are right. Of it does on high, the batteries will very probably recover and work on low/med for a period of time.

BTW, this is the reason you need backups . Or at least a set of primaries for backup.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Sep 10, 2013)

RedForest UK said:


> Iintl-outdoor have the sanyo red wrap 16650s, were those ever conclusively shown to be from a reject batch?



I don't know if they're rejects, but the two that I bought have been working fine, without any issues since February last year.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 10, 2013)

Chodes said:


> I solved a similar problem yesterday.
> Battery was not making contact in this FM26650 host. I think copper insert at front is thicker than equiv al design combined with short spring on driver.
> Added benefit is I have insulation for front of cell in case shrinkwrap damage.
> First thought was a solid (soldered) joint, but I think this is simple good solution as part drops out, 30 seconds with some wet n dry cleaning the brass contact to maintain good low resistance connection.
> For your problem it would be good as non permanent. No risk of the magnet moving and causing a short either.



I've got issues with two lights when running the shallow button Sanyo 840mAh Li-Ion ICR cells. First is an Icon Rogue 1 with a 'Z' shaped positive contact wire that is set into a depression in the driver face and the second light is a ShiningBeam I-Mini that has this board:






I've got a perfectly sized rubber washer that fits the SB light, if I insert a little nut (all I have handy) and I can get the light to work, but that nut isn't ideal and a tad too thick, for the variable twist output to work.

On the Rogue 1, I have a little steel/zinc washer that works on the top of the Sanyo cell, but that's not ideal for staying in place, either.

What is the 'wafer' that you used and is that just a rivet of some sort that you mashed down and sanded?

On the I-Mini, I can use 16340s and that's fine, but I did buy the 1xAA and 2xAA extenders for it and running the Sanyo cell might yield a bit more runtime of course, but at the expense of overall length.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## pinhead (Sep 10, 2013)

What about Keeppower 16650 cells?


----------



## CampingMaster (Sep 15, 2013)

I received magnets for my flat tops Sanyo 16650. Pictures are showing 3/16" X 1/8" magnet which I like better than 1/8" X 1/16" which are much smaller but works fine as well.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 18, 2013)

The inside of your tube is probably anodized, but if not, remember to fashion a centering ring for the magnet to keep it from shorting the + end of the cell to the body of the flashlight.


----------



## CampingMaster (Apr 4, 2014)

I PayPal for ten "*New 2014 Sanyo UR16650ZTA*" 2,500mAh 3.7v yesterday from China. They are flat top, not red or orange but purple. Very difficult to have them because the minimum order vary between 20 to 500 and for one dealer it was 3,000 pieces. After approximately 40 emails with differents dealers I find one willing to sell me only 10 batteries but the shipping cost is 33$USD and they charged me 4.50$USD for PayPal transaction fee... but the batteries are cheap at 4.60$USD/piece. Only with this dealer we had 15 emails...

I will keep you in touch. I will publish pictures when I will receive these new cells. I will show you pictures of these new cells vs the older version of Sanyo UR16650ZT 2,100mAh ( I have the orange and red version ).

Note : I waited 7 months for 8 X Sanyo UR16650ZT 2,100mAh ( orange ) and never received them from Efest, they told me the parcel post came back because they are not allowed to send lithium batteries... I had my money back after severals emails and severals months. Then searching for another dealer I find out about the new Sanyo cell and decided to share this info with you.

My English is so so because I usually speak french, sorry !


----------



## Titonium451 (Apr 8, 2014)

CampingMaster said:


> I PayPal for ten "*New 2014 Sanyo UR16650ZTA*" 2,500mAh 3.7v yesterday from China. They are flat top, not red or orange but purple. Very difficult to have them because the minimum order vary between 20 to 500 and for one dealer it was 3,000 pieces. After approximately 40 emails with differents dealers I find one willing to sell me only 10 batteries but the shipping cost is 33$USD and they charged me 4.50$USD for PayPal transaction fee... but the batteries are cheap at 4.60$USD/piece. Only with this dealer we had 15 emails...
> 
> I will keep you in touch. I will publish pictures when I will receive these new cells. I will show you pictures of these new cells vs the older version of Sanyo UR16650ZT 2,100mAh ( I have the orange and red version ).
> 
> ...


I got a pair last week from Illumination Supply. They work great on my G2x Pro, E2L, and several C series Surefires. Very tight fit on LX2 and L2.


----------



## CampingMaster (Apr 8, 2014)

There is no Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2500mAh purple on Illumination Supply Web Site... The only way to get them is from China like I did. The batterie you bought is : 16650 KeepPower 2000mAh Sanyo UR16650ZT Protected Button Top.


----------



## mikedsokc (Apr 29, 2014)

CampingMaster said:


> There is no Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2500mAh purple on Illumination Supply Web Site... The only way to get them is from China like I did. The batterie you bought is : 16650 KeepPower 2000mAh Sanyo UR16650ZT Protected Button Top.



I bought two from Illumination Supply in black wrapper.


----------



## CampingMaster (Apr 29, 2014)

mikedsokc said:


> I bought two from Illumination Supply in black wrapper.



Impossible, you bought two 16650 KeepPower 2000mAh Sanyo UR16650ZT Protected Button Top.

Like I said : « There is no Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2500mAh purple on Illumination Supply Web Site. The only way to get them is from China like I did. »

There is no way to have them presently in North America.


----------



## CampingMaster (May 2, 2014)

I received today the New 2014 Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2,500 mAh :




The cells are individually wrapped ( you can see two of them on the left side of the picture ). Eight of them were at 3.79v on arrival. With the Intellicharger i4 PRO ( the white one ) it took between 5h 8min and 5h 13min to charge 4 cells to 4.21v. With the Intellicharger i4 v2 ( the black one ) it took between 5h 39min and 5h 55min to charge all the cells to 4.22v. The Intellicharger i4 v2 has a lot of interference in my home radio ( FM ) and there is none with the Intellicharger PRO.




Sanyo batteries have all the same dimension. You can see on the orange and purple ones that SANYO is lightly engraved and also the model # ( UR16650ZT for the orange one and UR16650ZTA for the purple one ). The red one has nothing engraved on it but using it since August 2013 seem to be as good as the orange one.




Sorry I had difficulty to focus. They all have the same diameter. The red and orange cells have 2,100mAh and the purple one 2,500mAh but at 4.30v not 4.2v.




Now the next step is to charge these cells to 4.3v. I am waiting for two chargers to do that. I will keep you in touch.

With these new 16mm 2,500mAh batteries there is no need for a special 18650 tube for Quark's slims flashlights or grinding inside a tube. Anyway for those who wants a Quark 18650 flashlight there is one now available but for those who like better a very slim flashlight these Sanyo cells are the way to go.

I do my best to talk in English, sorry if it is not perfect.


----------



## UnderPar (May 3, 2014)

Am also using 16650 in my Quarks QT2L-X. Have no issues at all with the battery. I used the Efest brand, 2100 mAh.


----------



## CampingMaster (May 4, 2014)

Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2,500mAh flat top and magnet...




I am presently using these two magnets : left -> 3/16" X 1/8" ; right -> 1/8" X 1/16".




It looks like this on the cells. I like better the 3/16" X 1/8" magnet but the small one works fine also. The next time I will may be order 3/16" X 1/16" ( Diam of the big one and the Thickness of the small one ).




It looks like this compared with two primaries.




Another angle of view.




You can see here that with the bigger magnet the Sanyo cell ( the left one ) has the exact same lenght of the primaries.


----------



## CampingMaster (May 8, 2014)

I received one charger yesterday from US, I am waiting for another one charging to 4.35v.




Only 8 days from IG.




Cost me 52$USD + 10$USD for shipping.




I bought at the same time a USB Detector to measure the output Voltage and Current.




Finally, charging my Sanyo UR16650ZT 2,100mAh ( orange ) and NEW for 2014 Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2,500mAh ( purple ) at 4.30v instead of 4.20v. ( The 4.33v on display on channel 1 means really .05v less on the batterie ; while charging the indicator ( display ) show a .05v more ).


----------



## ALWZWFO (May 11, 2014)

Shenzhen Fest is selling the UR16650ZTA 2,500mAh 1 piece at a time.


----------



## CampingMaster (May 11, 2014)

ALWZWFO said:


> Shenzhen Fest is selling the UR16650ZTA 2,500mAh 1 piece at a time.



*I know very well Shenzen Fest ( Efest ).
*
See below what I said Post #34 on this Thread :

Note : I waited 7 months for 8 X Sanyo UR16650ZT 2,100mAh ( orange ) *and never received them from Efest*, they told me the parcel post came back because they are not allowed to send lithium batteries... I had my money back after severals emails and severals months. Then searching for another dealer I find out about the new Sanyo cell and decided to share this info with you.


----------



## Overclocker (May 11, 2014)

exact same size


----------



## CampingMaster (May 11, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> exact same size



Because of the protection circuit built in.


----------



## Overclocker (May 11, 2014)

CampingMaster said:


> Because of the protection circuit built in.




yep! coz of keeppower's low profile PCB

efest's is a lot thicker so may not fit some lights


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 15, 2014)

People are getting confused. This isn't the old 16670, this is newer high voltage, higher capacity. Heck, I'm still using 18650s with less capacity than these! (well, rated for 2600mAh, but they're getting old)


----------



## martinaee (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting some of those purple sanyo cells for my SF G2x pro. Will they fit the newest version of the G2x pro that has springs in both ends since those cells are a little shorter apparently with no pcb? And do those purple 16650 sanyo cells even have a pcb in the negative end?


----------



## BenChiew (Nov 11, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> exact same size



Does keep power make a 16500 protected? Would he good to run a 3 cell light.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 12, 2014)

BenChiew said:


> Does keep power make a 16500 protected? Would he good to run a 3 cell light.




they do have the 18500. great for 3x CR123A setups i.e. not as long and unwieldy as 2x 18650


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 25, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> they do have the 18500. great for 3x CR123A setups i.e. not as long and unwieldy as 2x 18650



That means the tube needs to be bored for the 18mm battery.


----------

